# Schutzhund training in Jacksonville Fl



## vomSHRINER (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey everyone. Are there are any reputable SchH trainers or club in or near the Jacksonville fl area? Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Try North Florida Schutzhund Club. I have heard GREAT things, and know a long time member that is now here!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I don't believe there are any clubs affiliated with any of the national Schutzhund organizations (USA, DVG, WDA, any other AWDF clubs) in Jacksonville, but there are a few non-affiliated groups out there.

One Jacksonville club is the Northeast Florida Schutzhund Club (Northeast Florida Schutzhund Club). They are a newer club with newer people. I met several of them at a seminar, some trained with a good friend of mine, and one member came to train with our club while visiting family. From my limited time with them, the thing they all seemed to have in common is a desire to help each other in the sport and to learn.

If you are willing to drive about an hour from Jacksonville, when I lived in the area I was a member of a AWMA club that had a dedicated and experienced training director/helper. I hold that club in high regard, and if you want more info please feel free to drop me a PM.

Just as a note: Upon searching the national organizations' websites, you may be led to believe that there are many groups in Florida; however, these websites that can be a bit deceiving. In Florida there are a lot of clubs that exist on paper that don't actually train or really even exist on anything but the internet.

Good luck in finding the right club for you and your dogs.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

There is also Iron Dog over in the Ocala area. I believe they have a couple of members from the Jax area that are active in the club.

IDSC: Home


Club is very active and the members have put quite a few titles on their dogs.


----------



## vomSHRINER (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I will likely pursue the leads. I have been working with the pups on the techniques shown in the videos the breeder sent. Kraftwerk k9 produced a series of videos on obedience. THey seem to respond real well to the techniques.


----------



## Rukhafen (Sep 14, 2011)

*Schutzhund club in Jacksonville, Florida*

*Hello everyone*
Bold City Schutzhund Club has been training regularly for over 25 years. For many years we were USA members, but more recently do not affiliate ourselves with one particular organization. Some of our members trial under USA, some trial under DVG, some trial at just the closest trial!

We are a small club who invest our time training, learning about the training of dogs and the sport of Schutzhund. We enjoy the fellowship of like-minded people and always welcome visitors. We train Saturday mornings, rain or shine. Come visit!

Email [email protected] or [email protected] for more information


----------

